# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2017



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2017 às 10:10)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Jun 2017 às 10:54)

Bom Dia!
Dia fresco para já, sigo com *18,8º* e céu limpo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jun 2017 às 11:19)

Bom dia ,

Mínima de *15,3ºC*.

Neste momento *16,9ºC *e *95% *de humidade. Nevoeiro alto.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jun 2017 às 16:03)

Boa tarde.

Ontem e hoje foram marcados pelo nevoeiro da madrugada e início da manhã.
Lentamente o sol foi aparecendo, mais ontem que hoje.
Neste momento temos sol a mostrar-se passando pela nebulosidade média\alta. O sol não aquece muito hoje.
O vento sopra entre o fraco a moderado, variável.

*Tactual: 22,2ºC
Hr: 63%*​


----------



## cookie (3 Jun 2017 às 10:36)

Dias muito ventosos o que os torna desagradáveis... Nada de novo em junho... As clássicas nortadas...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Jun 2017 às 10:57)

Bom dia, hoje por Gondomar 
A manhã acordou com nevoeiros e neblinas 
Agora estão algumas nuvens que por vezes fazem o sol se esconder 
T.minima de 13°C
Atual de 19°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Jun 2017 às 20:16)

A nortada não tem estado anormalmente forte, mesmo para a época do ano?


----------



## jonas (4 Jun 2017 às 20:42)

Estes dias so calor e vento......assim  vai continuar
Temos que nos habituar..
Tatual:18.3 graus.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jun 2017 às 23:30)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia marcado pelo sol, alguma nebulosidade, pela temperatura amena, e pelo vento que soprou moderado com rajadas.

*Tmín: 10,9ºC
Tmáx: 22,4ºC

Tactual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 63%
*​


Scan_Ferr disse:


> A nortada não tem estado anormalmente forte, mesmo para a época do ano?


Pelo que me parece é uma situação normal para a época do ano para a nossa zona.
Não se tratam de ventos muito fortes, salvo numa ou outra zona costeira, onde é natural por vezes as nortadas serem mais intensas.


----------



## cookie (4 Jun 2017 às 23:46)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> A nortada não tem estado anormalmente forte, mesmo para a época do ano?


Pelo que me recordo mesmo da minha infância, na costa norte é mesmo isto, uma nortada que não se pode e até noites frias (que até nem tem sido o caso). Hoje na praia não se podia estar, a areia até picava tal não era a força do vento.


jonas disse:


> Estes dias so calor e vento......assim  vai continuar
> Temos que nos habituar..
> Tatual:18.3 graus.


O IPMA dá chuva para amanhã para Matosinhos e vila do conde ao final do dia... Há pouco fui à rua, o vento norte continua, embora com menor intensidade. O céu estrelado e límpido como não é costume na linha da costa. E pensei "mas será que vai mesmo chover??"... Afinal chove amanhã ou não? Fio-me mais na malta do fórum...  No satélite aparece uma grande mancha a NW...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (5 Jun 2017 às 07:39)

cookie disse:


> Pelo que me recordo mesmo da minha infância, na costa norte é mesmo isto, uma nortada que não se pode e até noites frias (que até nem tem sido o caso). Hoje na praia não se podia estar, a areia até picava tal não era a força do vento.
> 
> O IPMA dá chuva para amanhã para Matosinhos e vila do conde ao final do dia... Há pouco fui à rua, o vento norte continua, embora com menor intensidade. O céu estrelado e límpido como não é costume na linha da costa. E pensei "mas será que vai mesmo chover??"... Afinal chove amanhã ou não? Fio-me mais na malta do fórum...  No satélite aparece uma grande mancha a NW...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Podera chover, mas uma coisa pouco significante, maximo de 3 mm no meu ponto de vista.


----------



## Minhometeo (5 Jun 2017 às 17:54)

Boa tarde .

Chove bem por ca .

Tatual: 14°c


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jun 2017 às 18:11)

Boa tarde.

Por cá tivemos uma manhã bem ensolarada e até às 15h o céu a encobrir progressivamente. A essa hora já nada de sol..
Pelas 17h começou a chuviscar, situação que se mantêm, para já nada de "mais".
Nota para o vento moderado que se tem feito sentir toda a tarde. Aqui em casa menos...já é habitual. 
É natural que no Minho já chova de forma consistente, um pouco antes do previsto é certo (mas já sabemos como isto é...). Para mais logo deverá engrossar cá "para baixo" e estender-se um pouco ao interior.
Contingências de uma primavera que ora nos traz sol e calor, ora tempo mais húmido e fresco. É primavera! 

*Tmín: 8,5ºC
Tmáx: 20,7ºC

Tactual: 17,5ºC
Hr: 64%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2017 às 18:49)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui parte da manhã com céu praticamente limpo, mínima de *13ºC*

Depois foi tornando-se cada vez mais encoberto, máxima de *19,3ºC*. Neste momento *17,4ºC* e *86%* de HR.

Foto que tirei há minutos para o mar, a visibilidade não é muito boa, navio de passageiros Ventura a afastar-se da costa, com destino Barcelona.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2017 às 18:55)

Chove persistente e já molha, bela frescura com 16.8 ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2017 às 19:18)

Já rega, *0.5 mm* acumulados, continua a chuva persistente .


----------



## jonas (5 Jun 2017 às 19:35)

Por aqui "morrinha"
Bem fresco!Estao 17 graus.


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jun 2017 às 20:19)

Boa noite.
Sigo neste momento com apenas 14,3º, está fresco.
Chuvisco e 0,5mm acumulados.
Vento quase nulo agora.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jun 2017 às 21:08)

Boa noite.

A chuva fraca e constante já permitiu um *acumulado* de *2,3 mm*.
É uma rega lenta mas eficaz, nada se perde desta bendita chuva...


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2017 às 21:33)

Por aqui *2.4 mm* acumulados, há pouco entrou algum nevoeiro.

16.3 ºc actuais.
Chuva fraca persistente, boa para regar 

Debaixo das árvores a chuva é grossa


----------



## cookie (5 Jun 2017 às 23:57)

E lá veio a chuva, agora a chover certinho na Senhora da Hora.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (6 Jun 2017 às 00:01)

cookie disse:


> E lá veio a chuva, agora a chover certinho na Senhora da Hora.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Boa noite,

Por aqui, também igual.


----------



## Minhometeo (6 Jun 2017 às 00:22)

Boa noite .

Por aqui ,a chuva cai suave mas certinha e puxada a algum vento .

O acumulado e de 3 mm .


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jun 2017 às 09:36)

Bom dia.
Está um pouco fresco, *14,9º *atuais
O acumulado de hoje está nos 2,8mm, ontem tive 1,8mm, fazendo assim um total acumulado de 4,6mm, nada mau esperava menos


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jun 2017 às 10:26)

Bom dia.

Neste momento temos céu muito nublado mas com boas abertas e o sol vai mostrando "os dentes"...
O vento sopra fraco.
Ontem o *acumulado* foi de* 5,3 mm* e o de hoje está (e deverá ficar) nos *2,1 mm*.
Boa rega, lenta como deve ser. 

*Tactual: 17,9ºC
Hr: 76%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jun 2017 às 17:23)

Boa tarde.

Confirmo! Estava na banheira e senti um rimbombar e desliguei a água e ainda senti um leve tremer e um sussurro longínquo.

Foi o 1º abalo sismológico de que me apercebi até hoje! 
Nem as derrotas do meu BENFICA me abalaram tanto como este sismo...

Já agora:  Não há fotos do evento?!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2017 às 14:36)

Boa tarde,

Céu limpo, temperatura mínima de *13.4 °C*

Neste momento estão *23.9 ºC *e *42% *de humidade, vento fraco de Oeste. 

É visível para NE uma coluna de fumo acastanhada, provavelmente do incêndio em Fânzeres.


----------



## jonas (7 Jun 2017 às 15:23)

Boas,
Dia de sol e calor, o carro marca 31 graus.
Vento a aumentar de Oeste.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jun 2017 às 23:23)

Boa noite.

Pouco senti do calor deste dia. Trabalho...a quanto obrigas! 
Céu limpo e vento fraco marcaram esta 4ª feira. E boa amplitude térmica.
Amanhã já deverá baixar um pouco a temperatura...Mas ainda será mais um dia de primavera.
*
Tmín: 9,5ºC
Tmáx: 28,9ºC

Tactual: 16,2ºC
Hr: 65%*​


----------



## Minhometeo (8 Jun 2017 às 19:01)

Boa tarde .

Dia nublado e fresco por aqui .

Tatual: 17° c


----------



## qwerl (8 Jun 2017 às 19:29)

Boa tarde

Por aqui também um dia agradável de céu nublado e de vento fraco.

A mínima foi ainda fresca de *12,9ºC
*
Neste momento tudo igual com *19,2ºC*


----------



## Minhometeo (9 Jun 2017 às 08:33)

Bom dia .

Chove por ca .


----------



## Snifa (10 Jun 2017 às 14:16)

Boas,

tarde agradável com 21.4 ºc actuais, vento NW 17Km/h e 68% HR.

Foto que fiz há momentos, sobre o Porto um bonito halo solar, fenómeno óptico sempre interessante:


----------



## joselamego (10 Jun 2017 às 14:29)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> tarde agradável com 21.4 ºc actuais, vento NW 17Km/h e 68% HR.
> 
> Foto que fiz há momentos, sobre o Porto um bonito halo solar, fenómeno óptico sempre interessante:


Fantástica foto Snifa!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## pedro303 (10 Jun 2017 às 14:45)

Boas tardes aqui por Lourosa 23.4 e uma brisa fresca.

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (10 Jun 2017 às 21:40)

Boas,

máxima de *22.2 ºc* .

Neste momento boa frescura com 18.2 ºc, vento NW :15 Km/h e 86 % de HR.

Poente de hoje com nebulosidade alta que ( segundo o satélite) estaria uns 100 Km ao largo da costa:


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jun 2017 às 15:51)

Boa tarde, algum calor mas para já nada de especial, *28,6º* de momento.
Espero atingir os 34º ou mais amanhã...


----------



## Minhometeo (11 Jun 2017 às 22:54)

Boa noite .

Dia com ceu pouco nublado e com bastante vento . A Tmax foi de 26° c.

Agora esta uma noite fresca ,com Tatual de 16° c .


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jun 2017 às 23:05)

Boa noite.

Por cá esteve quente mas ainda não tanto assim...*Tmáx* de* 27,7ºC* e *Tmín* de *12,4ºC*.

Para daqui a uns dias isto promete torrar, a não ser que haja uma inversão marcada das previsões do GFS (39,0ºC de temperatura para cá é muito fruta!). Como há boa concordância entre os modelos (ECMWF e GFS), principalmente para as zonas mais interiores do país, vamos estar bem atentos para ter os planos de contingência preparados - água, muita e zonas frescas, nomeadamente para crianças e idosos.

Até lá: Viva a primavera! 
*
Tactual: 19,5ºC
Hr: 71%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jun 2017 às 10:25)

Bom Dia.
Bem isto hoje vai aquecer... Sigo já com *27,6º*...


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jun 2017 às 14:20)

Está muito quente, sigo com 31,8º de temperatura.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2017 às 14:32)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> máxima de *22.2 ºc* .
> 
> ...



Bela foto Snifa!


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jun 2017 às 16:36)

Boa tarde.

Mas que calor! Brasa. Puxem a sardinha nestes dias de Santos populares e reguem bem com Verde vinho, fresquinho como deve ser!

Dia abafado, quente, com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Estou com *31,5ºC* aqui no burgo Pacense. Para os nossos padrões é dia quente, principalmente por ser ainda primavera, já que durante o verão estaremos mais habituados a isto. 
*Humidade Relativa= 40%.

*


----------



## jonas (12 Jun 2017 às 16:47)

Boas,
Por ca calor, e uma brisinha de NE.
Estao 32 graus.

Tendo em conta o que vem para a semana, isto e so o aquecimento....


----------



## Minhometeo (12 Jun 2017 às 17:56)

Boa tarde .

Dia muito quente ,com a Tatual ainda de 30° c .


Hoje a tarde passei pela zona da Povoa de Varzim / Vila do Conde e a temperatura rondava os 22° c e ia ate alguns km ate ao interior  ,estava uma nortada que ate abanava o carro. Aquela zona e potente em nortada .   Por aqui esta muito diferente . Apesar de estar algum vento ,o efeito da  nortada quase se restringe a praia . A poucas centenas de metros para terra ja esta calor e a temperatura ainda elevada .


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Jun 2017 às 21:02)

Boa noite,

Dia quente , com céu limpo e vento fraco , a temperatura máxima foi de *26,9ºC*.

Agora sigo com* 20ºC* e *83%* de humidade. Alguma nebulosidade  para o mar.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jun 2017 às 04:08)

Atenção!


----------



## Paelagius (13 Jun 2017 às 04:08)

Boa noite,

Vão-se escutando os sucessivos roncos da trovoada


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jun 2017 às 04:12)

Bons relâmpagos a oeste!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jun 2017 às 04:20)

Bem, bem...


----------



## Paelagius (13 Jun 2017 às 04:33)

Até ao momento, apenas clarões…


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jun 2017 às 05:30)

Que belo amanhecer!


Céu assustador a oeste e trovoada, embora longe! Ouvem-se roncos longínquos!


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jun 2017 às 05:39)

Que perfeição!


Todo o quadrante oeste com trovoada. Relâmpagos amarelados.


----------



## cookie (13 Jun 2017 às 05:51)

Troveja pelo menos desde as 5:00. Pareceu-me caírem uns pingos. Está cada vez mais forte a trovoada.


Edit. Chove torrencialmente.
Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2017 às 05:51)

Trovoada


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jun 2017 às 06:11)

Sublime atividade eléctrica a oeste!


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Jun 2017 às 06:16)

Trovoada e muitos roncos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2017 às 06:30)

Forte ronco agora mesmo ! Chove


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jun 2017 às 06:33)

Não tenho palavras para descrever o céu que acabei de ver!


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jun 2017 às 06:34)

Relâmpagos atrás de relâmpagos! E o céu está medonho, todo ondulado!


----------



## slbgdt (13 Jun 2017 às 06:45)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1709125402446054&id=100000458330861

Brutal em Barcelos nunca vi tanta faísca.
Até tive medo de passar na estrada do costume devido às árvores


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2017 às 06:49)

Bom dia, 

trovoada sobre o Porto, chuva grossa e vários relâmpagos 

16.6 ºc actuais


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2017 às 06:50)

Bom dia, 

trovoada sobre o Porto, chuva grossa e vários relâmpagos 

16.6 ºc actuais


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2017 às 06:55)

Relâmpago espetacular a Oeste, demorou uns 4 segundos e percorreu uma grande extensão na horizontal


----------



## AJCS (13 Jun 2017 às 06:56)

Por cá já começa a chover acompanhada de trovoadas ainda distantes.


----------



## GabKoost (13 Jun 2017 às 06:59)

Céu por cá há momentos. Acordei para ir dar uma corrida mas é melhor não (qualquer desculpa serve). Back to bed.

PS. Chove agora.


----------



## AJCS (13 Jun 2017 às 07:01)

Forte chuvada neste momento....

temp. 19,3ºC
RH 78%
PA 1013 mbar


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jun 2017 às 07:04)

Frame de vídeo:


----------



## Minhometeo (13 Jun 2017 às 07:05)

Bom dia .

Troveja intensamente ha mais de uma hora , abana tudo . 

Vao caindo tambem aguaceiros .

Corte geral de eletricidade .


----------



## jonas (13 Jun 2017 às 07:09)

Que maravilha!Chuva forte e tdovoes por aqui!


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jun 2017 às 07:14)

Que alvorada de sonho.

Continua a roncar. Mais logo ponho o vídeo.


----------



## slbgdt (13 Jun 2017 às 07:18)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que alvorada de sonho.
> 
> Continua a roncar. Mais logo ponho o vídeo.


Neste momento já consigo ver Braga. 
A nuvem monstruosa sobre o vale de tamel desapareceu


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jun 2017 às 07:22)

Mais um


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jun 2017 às 07:25)

Fantástico anvil crawler!  E eu não estava a filmar!


----------



## jonas (13 Jun 2017 às 07:34)

Por aqui parou.....e espectavel que venh a parar, os modelos esperam que a tarde as temperaturas subam bem, e com pouca nebolusidade.


----------



## jonas (13 Jun 2017 às 07:35)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Mais um


Boa foto!


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2017 às 07:37)

Relâmpagos a SW

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Minhometeo (13 Jun 2017 às 07:39)

Continua a trovoada , ate abana a casa ...

E chove forte .


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2017 às 07:47)

Wall cloud fortes rajadas de sw

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2017 às 07:55)

Trovão

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2017 às 07:57)

Rajada de *69 km/h *de SW , há instantes.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jun 2017 às 08:14)

Mais imagens. Trovoada que vai ficar na memória.


Céu com texturas que nunca antes tinha visto:


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jun 2017 às 08:25)

Bastante vento e céu cada vez mais escuro para sul.


----------



## cookie (13 Jun 2017 às 08:28)

Alguém confirma uma shelfcloud pelas 8:00 que levantou um vendaval brutal! Por muito pouco a pérgola e o guarda sol do vizinho não levantaram vôo!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Minhometeo (13 Jun 2017 às 08:29)

Trovoada forte outra vez e rajadas fortes com forte aguaceiro .

Grande tempestade !


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2017 às 08:35)

A foto possível tirada da rua e  com telemóvel, quando aquela formação de nuvens baixas com movimento rápido tipo enrolar passou por cima, fortes e repentinas rajadas ocorreram, ao que se seguiu um forte aguaceiro de gotas enormes e com relâmpagos:






sigo com *5 mm* acumulados, ainda se vêm relâmpagos para o mar


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jun 2017 às 09:06)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Mais imagens. Trovoada que vai ficar na memória.
> 
> 
> Céu com texturas que nunca antes tinha visto:


Que imagens! 
Dos melhores registos que temos no fórum! Wow!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jun 2017 às 09:20)

Madrugada bem animada:


----------



## Minhometeo (13 Jun 2017 às 09:39)

Continua a chover copiosamente !

E continuam alguns trovoes esporadicos . Pelo caminho para o trabalho assisti a varios relampagos em mais do que um quadrante , sao as trovoadas cruzadas .


Muitas horas seguidas de trovoada por aqui .De madrugada acordou toda a gente, tal era a intensidade dos trovoes . Muitas falhas de eletricidade na zona .

Grande madrugada e manha de trovoada !

Tatual- 16°c


----------



## Minhometeo (13 Jun 2017 às 09:44)

cookie disse:


> Alguém confirma uma shelfcloud pelas 8:00 que levantou um vendaval brutal! Por muito pouco a pérgola e o guarda sol do vizinho não levantaram vôo!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Aqui foi por volta das 8.20 . Levantou - se um forte vendaval com rajadas bastante fortes .


----------



## cookie (13 Jun 2017 às 09:51)

Fotos tiradas há pouco





















Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (13 Jun 2017 às 09:52)

Minhometeo disse:


> Aqui foi por volta das 8.20 . Levantou - se um forte vendaval com rajadas bastante fortes .


Terá sido a mesma coisa. Vi-a ao longe sobre o mar mas estava a tratar da minha filhota e quando dou por ela está tudo quase a ir pelos ares.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (13 Jun 2017 às 09:54)

E aqui o print screen que fiz pelas 6:00





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (13 Jun 2017 às 10:33)

Que espetáculo, estas sem contar são as melhores. Neste momento está trovoada e chove forte


----------



## Minhometeo (13 Jun 2017 às 10:35)

Volta a trovoada  com toda a pujanca ! 

Ceu muito carregado , dia de temporal e com uma grande descida da temperatura em relacao a ontem .


----------



## AnDré (13 Jun 2017 às 10:48)

Castro Laboreiro, esta manhã.

Vídeo de Adilio Pereira:


----------



## MSantos (13 Jun 2017 às 10:54)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Mais imagens. Trovoada que vai ficar na memória.
> 
> 
> Céu com texturas que nunca antes tinha visto:



Wow...Incrível! Céu com aspecto bastante assustador! 

Grandes registos.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jun 2017 às 11:30)

No aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro:


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jun 2017 às 12:56)

Boa tarde.
Dia (mais um) quente, com *27,8º* de momento


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2017 às 13:10)

Boas, 

depois da instabilidade da manhã com chuva forte e trovoada, agora céu com alguma nebulosidade e bastante calor com *29.0 ºc* actuais ( mais quente que ontem) 

Vento E 22 Km/h e com algumas rajadas, lestada bem marcada então


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2017 às 14:10)

Lestada intensa 

Muito calor no litoral, Porto Leixões segue com *32.3ºC *


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2017 às 14:35)

Agora tempo escuro e abafado, *31.0 ºc* actuais


----------



## jonas (13 Jun 2017 às 14:39)

Tempo abafado!Calor e um pouco de lestada.
Por ca 32.5 graus


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2017 às 14:40)

caiem gotas grossas, parece que estamos nos Trópicos


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jun 2017 às 14:55)

Boa tarde,

hoje temos para além do calor, a humidade. O céu apresenta bastantes nuvens, porém o sol vai brilhando. 

De manhã ainda caiu um aguaceiro com umas pingas mesmo muito grossas, parecia granizo.

Dia parecido com o 24 de Agosto do ano passado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2017 às 15:54)

Sigo com *32,2ºC* e vento de Leste , ambiente abafado


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jun 2017 às 18:17)

Dois registos do dia de hoje. Podem ver todos aqui.






Asperitas clouds on the edge of a thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## qwerl (13 Jun 2017 às 19:13)

Boa tarde

Por aqui a madrugada foi de aguaceiros e trovoada, e o dia foi marcado por tempo muito quente que com a humidade ainda parecia pior Então na praia é que estava quente, coisas da lestada
E isto é só o aquecimento para um fim de semana escaldante, com a lestada até a faixa costeira pode-se aproximar dos 40º

A mínima foi de *16,4ºC*

Por agora está mais agradável com a rotação do vento a temperatura desceu um pouco


----------



## Macuser (13 Jun 2017 às 22:57)

Hoje parecia que as núvens não tinham mais por onde subir e começavam a crescer para terra...
Devia ser uma turbulência naqueles espaços em que parece que vai sair um Cumulunimbus....

Parece fotos da atmosfera de Jupiter tiradas de satelite, onde se vêm as tempestades e nuvens e nada de terra...



------------------------


guimeixen disse:


> Dois registos do dia de hoje. Podem ver todos aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cookie (13 Jun 2017 às 23:44)

Tarde muito abafada, o carro marcou 33 graus (apenas) mas ao ler os vossos comentários já percebi o porque daquela sensação de "abafo", a culpada foi a HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (14 Jun 2017 às 22:22)

Boa noite

Dia muito agradável, com pouco vento e mais fresco que ontem.
Mínima de *16,7ºC*
Neste momento nuvens baixas e *19,1ºC*


----------



## jonas (15 Jun 2017 às 09:50)

Bom dia,
Por cá está  a levantar o nevoeiro.
A temperatura está nos 22.4 graus.
Vento quase nulo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jun 2017 às 10:56)

Bom dia,

Tempo fresco, com mínima de *15,5ºC
*
Neste momento nevoeiro a dissipar-se, sigo com *18,2ºC* e vento fraco de Oeste. 

Imagem satélite atual:


----------



## jonas (15 Jun 2017 às 19:06)

Boas,
Mais um dia de sol e pouco vento, a temperatura está nos 29 graus.
Amanhã a temperatura sobe ao uns 5 graus..


----------



## martinus (15 Jun 2017 às 23:11)

26 C. e 46% humidade lá fora. Para sábado o IPMA prevê 41 C. de máxima. Espero que se enganem e seja menos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Jun 2017 às 10:18)

Bom Dia!
Toda a noite na casa dos 22\23º mas a mínima acabou por ser de 20º ao inicio da manhã.
Por agora estão já *31*º, hoje será o dia mais quente do ano até agora.


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Jun 2017 às 11:57)

Boas. Sigo já com 33,3º, perto da máxima do ano até agora, que é de 33,6º
Certamente será batida hoje, veremos se ultrapassará os 35º
EDIT: O vento rodou para noroeste, sendo assim a temperatura não subirá tanto.
Para já desceu para os 32,6º


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Jun 2017 às 13:31)

Muito calor, sigo com a máxima do ano,* 34,1º*


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Jun 2017 às 13:50)

Sigo neste momento com 34,6º, muito calor, amanhã e domingo vai estar ainda pior 
Espero que o vento rode para oeste, assim sempre fica mais fresco, este calor não e nada bom para mim que tomo antidepressivos (reduzem a tolerância ao calor)...


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jun 2017 às 16:12)

Boa tarde,

Céu limpo. Sigo com *25,9ºC* e *68% *de humidade. 

Vento fraco de WSW .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jun 2017 às 19:14)

33°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (16 Jun 2017 às 20:44)

Boa tarde,
Dia de muito calor, ceu praticamente limpo e sol.
Sigo com 31 graus.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jun 2017 às 21:52)

Boa noite.

Mas...mas...mas...que é isto?
Onde anda o calor?
Sério?! Só isto? Pfffff...

A máxima hoje foi apenas e somente de *33,0ºC*.
Alguém enganou aqui o pessoal!

Hoje ainda pensei que atingisse os 35ºC, mas o vento não o permitiu.
Por isso amanhã é que vão ser elas...amanhã ninguém nos pára!
Conto com vento de E\NE fraco e com isso a máxima deverá então passar dos 35ºC (por cá).
Ainda assim esteve muito quente e a noite vai também ela quente. O vento sopra fraco e o céu está limpo.
Alguns incêndios (fogachos) estão no horizonte, para já.

*Tactual: 22,5ºC
Hr: 63%*​


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jun 2017 às 22:09)

Tive uma maxima de 35°c.
Amanhã espero atingir os 37°c.

Actualmente por matosas 22°c muita gente na rua. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jun 2017 às 02:17)

Boas,

por cá sigo com uma agradável noite, com a temperatura a rondar os 18°C. O tejadilho do carro até tem orvalho. 

Esta zona é mesmo muito fresca. Ao vir do centro da cidade para cá verifica-se sempre uma queda de uns 5°C.


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jun 2017 às 07:20)

Não tive mínima tropical, por aqui a temperatura baixou aos 18,7º
Agora já em subida com *22,3º*, mas não espero assim tanto calor aqui, talvez 36\37º


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 07:22)

Meteofan disse:


> Não tive mínima tropical, por aqui a temperatura baixou aos 18,7º
> Agora já em subida com *22,3º*, mas não espero assim tanto calor aqui, talvez 36\37º



Qualquer temperatura que seja acima dos 35 graus é no mínimo indesejável .


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jun 2017 às 08:07)

Bom dia,

Por aqui mínima tropical de *20,2ºC, *a segunda este ano.

Neste momento *21,3ºC* com *85% *de humidade. 

O vento sopra de Leste a *14km/h*


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jun 2017 às 09:07)

Neste momento sigo já com *30º*!
Se o vento não roda para noroeste cedo a máxima vai ser altíssima.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jun 2017 às 09:34)

Temperatura a subir rapidamente, devido ao vento estar muito fraco de leste. 

Sigo com *26,1ºC *e *70% *de humidade. Humidex *33,5ºC *


----------



## AJCS (17 Jun 2017 às 10:29)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia quente.

PA 1016 mbar
Temp, 28.5ºC
HR 52%
Vento Leste 3Km/h


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jun 2017 às 13:07)

Por valongo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jun 2017 às 13:15)

Aqui, para já, máxima de *34,1º*.
Está calor, mas nada de especial.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jun 2017 às 13:37)

Boa tarde.

Por cá calor.
Muito. Bastante. Um pouco.
Estou a encher a piscina mas os miúdos já lá estão, 1\4 de água e já é o suficiente...

A *Tmín* ainda desceu aos *15,6ºC*. O que é agradavelmente fresco e refresca a casa.
Neste momento já atingi a *temperatura máxima do ano* (até agora...): *34,1ºC*! *Hr: 37%*.
E ainda parece que estamos em fase de aquecimento. Será isto o *aquecimento global*? Se for há muita gente que agradece...
Pena é que os criminosos andam aí a incendiar este belo país. Não fosse isso e teríamos um país ainda melhor para viver.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jun 2017 às 14:57)

Por aqui *28,2ºC *e *60%* de humidade  
Ambiente abafado, vento fraco de Oeste. Para sudeste, avista-se uma grande bigorna


----------



## AJCS (17 Jun 2017 às 15:00)

Agora 36ºC e 31% humidade, e ainda deve subir mais!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jun 2017 às 15:36)

sempre a subir..
38.3ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jun 2017 às 16:05)

Estação Bitetos, em Várzea do Douro , a aproximadamente 25km daqui, atingiu os *39,6ºC** *

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOVR3#history


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jun 2017 às 17:57)

40ºc

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=41.211945,-8.510640&MR=1


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jun 2017 às 17:59)

Neste momento estão *30ºC*, que é a máxima do dia. Bastante nebulosidade a vir de Sudeste. 

Humidex *37,5ºC *


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jun 2017 às 18:28)

41ºc...as 18:30

bem começo a pensar que a estação esta a "panicar"


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jun 2017 às 19:29)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> 41ºc...as 18:30
> 
> bem começo a pensar que a estação esta a "panicar"


*Boa tarde.
*
Provavelmente há aí algum factor que te está a inflacionar a temperatura, já que na região todas estão abaixo dos 35ºC (ou mesmo dos 30ºC mais perto de ti). Tem RS? Ventilado? Está a funcionar?

----

Bem, por aqui foi de facto quente, mas ainda assim um pouco abaixo do esperado e do que os modelos previam.
A *Tmáx* foi de *34,8ºC* pelas 14.39h. A partir daí começamos a ter algum (pouco) vento, o que bastou para impedir a subida da temperatura.
Neste momento temos céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas.
Esta promete ser uma noite bem quente...

*Tactual: 30,8ºC
Hr: 33%*​


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jun 2017 às 00:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Boa tarde.
> *
> Provavelmente há aí algum factor que te está a inflacionar a temperatura, já que na região todas estão abaixo dos 35ºC (ou mesmo dos 30ºC mais perto de ti). Tem RS? Ventilado? Está a funcionar?
> 
> ...


Boas, penso que tenha sido mesmo a temperatura atingida,isto porque a minhas estações a mesma hora a sombra marcavam 37.7°c..
Está estação Est á instalada a cerca de 4km serve como referência fidedigna..penso eu!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jun 2017 às 10:02)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *19,5ºC*

Neste momento estão *27,3ºC *e *52% *de humidade. Vento algo variável nesta última hora, agora sopra fraco de Nordeste.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jun 2017 às 10:36)

Boas. Ontem tive máxima de 35,6º, hoje já disparada nos *33,3º*


----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2017 às 10:41)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas. Ontem tive máxima de 35,6º, hoje já disparada nos *33,3º*


Hoje vai atinjir 38 graus se o vento nao aumentar de oeste.
...................
Por aqui 32 graus e tempo um pouco abafado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jun 2017 às 11:05)

jonas disse:


> Hoje vai atinjir 38 graus se o vento nao aumentar de oeste.
> ...................
> Por aqui 32 graus e tempo um pouco abafado.


Já rodou para oeste e a temperatura a descer rápido.
Depois de tocar nos 34,5º, agora estão *32,5º*


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jun 2017 às 11:14)

Bastante calor , sigo com *30ºC* 

Brisa quente de Leste


----------



## Nando Costa (18 Jun 2017 às 11:44)

Boas, se ontem foi um dia extremamente quente, hoje não promete ser melhor. A esta hora já acima dos 30 e muitos graus...


----------



## AJCS (18 Jun 2017 às 11:49)

Bom dia 

Hoje vai ser pior que ontem, segundo os dados até agora registados.

PA 1012 mbar
Temp. 31,6ºC
RH 35 %
Vento leste 2 Km/h

Às 8.00h da manhã já tinha 22,3ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jun 2017 às 12:05)

Muito calor, sigo já com *33,7º*


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jun 2017 às 17:02)

Boa tarde, 

por Braga o sol já tapou há cerca de uma hora e tal devido à presença de altocumulus. Há também a presença de fumo. 

Está calor mas nada que não tenhamos tido na semana passada. A onda de calor tem passado ao lado do Minho, pelo menos.

Aliás, a mínima hoje andou pelos 15°C. Bem fresco (ou frio ) em relação ao que tivemos noutras zonas do Centro e Sul.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Jun 2017 às 17:21)

Hoje as 12h perto de Aveiro. As formaçoes a Este
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2017 às 17:25)

Miguel96 disse:


> Hoje as 12h perto de Aveiro. As formaçoes a Este
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Provavelmente é um pirocúmulo do incêndio de Pedrógão Grande.


----------



## 1337 (18 Jun 2017 às 18:13)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> por Braga o sol já tapou há cerca de uma hora e tal devido à presença de altocumulus. Há também a presença de fumo.
> 
> ...


Realmente é estranho, pensei que a nossa zona ia aquecer muito mais, como é normal nestes eventos. A verdade é que tivemos sempre um pouco de brisa marítima que não deixou as temperaturas serem extremas. Ainda assim ontem cheguei aos 35.6ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jun 2017 às 19:15)

1337 disse:


> Realmente é estranho, pensei que a nossa zona ia aquecer muito mais, como é normal nestes eventos. A verdade é que tivemos sempre um pouco de brisa marítima que não deixou as temperaturas serem extremas. Ainda assim ontem cheguei aos 35.6ºC


Praticamente não tivemos lestada e houve alguma brisa marítima que ajudou a afastar o forno.

Entretanto o céu encobriu bastante e está bem escuro a SW. Vão surgindo algumas células quase inofensivas.


----------



## Stinger (18 Jun 2017 às 21:41)

Um relâmpago na refinaria da petrogal in jn 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jun 2017 às 22:41)

27°c 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (18 Jun 2017 às 22:50)

Por VC o dia de hoje foi quente mas nada comparado com o de ontem. Ouviram-se roncos pelas 16:30 e caíram umas 6 pingas grossas.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jun 2017 às 22:51)

Boas,
Por aqui temperatura máxima de *31,9ºC* pelas 11:55h. 

Durante a tarde o céu esteve sempre nublado com tons amarelados, e algum fumo dos incêndios. Neste momento *27,2ºC* com *60% *de humidade e vento fraco de Leste. Abafado .

Deixo aqui duas fotos que tirei ontem ao Pôr do Sol, com filtro Lee de 10 Stops :


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 22:51)

*Raio cai em hipermercado no Marco de Canaveses*

Um raio caiu no telhado do Hipermercado Lidl, no Marco de Canaveses, este domingo, provocando o disparo do alarme de incêndio e o corte na energia em toda a loja.

O incidente provocou um estrondo semelhante a uma explosão violenta. Pouco depois caíram alguns pingos de chuva.

"Mas não se passou mais nada, não houve incêndio, não houve feridos, nada, foi apenas o susto de clientes e funcionário e a necessidade da loja ter que fechar as portas por falta de energia", explicou ao JN fonte dos bombeiros do Marco de Canaveses.
http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/por...permercado-no-marco-de-canaveses-8572783.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 22:52)

*Raio atinge Petrogal em Leça da Palmeira e alarma população*


Um raio caiu no pára-raios da Petrogal, este domingo, provocando uma falha no sistema elétrico da refinaria da Petrogal, em Leça da Palmeira.

Ao que o JN apurou, foi necessário o rearranque da fábrica, que motivou uma nuvem de fumo fora do normal, que alarmou a população.

O incidente provocou um estrondo semelhante a uma explosão e causou uma coluna de fumo negro visível a vários quilómetros de distância.

"Mas não se passou mais nada, não houve incêndio, não houve feridos, nada, foi apenas o arranque das fábricas que causou alarme", explicou fonte da Câmara de Matosinhos.

Os bombeiros de Matosinhos-Leça não chegaram a ser alertados pelos serviços de emergência privativo da central petrolífera, mas receberam várias chamadas da população da zona, que temia tratar-se de um acidente grave.

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/por...a-da-palmeira-e-alarma-populacao-8572476.html


----------



## Stinger (18 Jun 2017 às 23:01)

Parecem relampagos potentes

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jun 2017 às 23:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Raio atinge Petrogal em Leça da Palmeira e alarma população*
> 
> 
> Um raio caiu no pára-raios da Petrogal, este domingo, provocando uma falha no sistema elétrico da refinaria da Petrogal, em Leça da Palmeira.
> ...



Impressionante como uma trovoada, nem que seja o mais dispersa possível, consegue ser perigosa. Foram umas três as descargas registadas cá no Litoral Norte e conseguiram provocar estes sobressaltos todos.


----------



## cookie (19 Jun 2017 às 03:48)

Alerta do estofex para vento e trovoada seca para a península Ibérica para amanhã...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## rotiv_silva (19 Jun 2017 às 10:23)

Bastante trovoada audível em Aveiro.

Enviado do meu SM-J510FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (19 Jun 2017 às 10:31)

Bom dia,

Muito escuro para Sul e SE:


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2017 às 10:32)

Céu muito escuro para Sudeste, trovoada em aproximação 







Sigo com *21,8ºC* e *78%* de HR


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jun 2017 às 11:10)

Bom dia,

bela surpresa ao verificar o radar. 

O céu já está bem escuro para S/SE e está abafado.


----------



## tesla (19 Jun 2017 às 11:21)

bombas em Oliveira de Azeméis acompanhadas de alguma chuva, um dos relampagos provocou falha de electricidade


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jun 2017 às 11:23)

Forte vento a aparecer. Céu totalmente tapado no quadrante sul. Vão surgindo novamente nuvens Asperatus!


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2017 às 11:23)

Ouço roncos para Leste ..


----------



## Snifa (19 Jun 2017 às 11:28)

Está a trovejar


----------



## Sandrade (19 Jun 2017 às 11:30)

Chove e troveja em Santa Maria da Feira..


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2017 às 11:34)

Rotação do vento para quadrante Leste.

Clarão há instantes.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jun 2017 às 11:35)

Já deu para ouvir vários trovões abafados.


----------



## guimeixen (19 Jun 2017 às 11:36)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Forte vento a aparecer. Céu totalmente tapado no quadrante sul. Vão surgindo novamente nuvens Asperatus!




Se puderes tira fotos.


----------



## Snifa (19 Jun 2017 às 11:38)

Escuridão, parecem as 9 horas da noite ...


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2017 às 11:41)

Relâmpago caiu a poucas centenas de metros daqui, numa zona eucaliptal. 

Cheira intensamente a mato queimado. 

Rajada de *47km/h *de Leste


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jun 2017 às 11:45)

Belo relâmpago a cruzar os céus!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jun 2017 às 11:45)

Meus senhores isto é  muito mau para incêndios.. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nando Costa (19 Jun 2017 às 11:56)

MEU DEUS, que trovão forte que deu agora. Isto está mesmo mau.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jun 2017 às 11:57)

Mammatus a norte de sao joao da madeira
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (19 Jun 2017 às 12:00)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Relâmpago caiu a poucas centenas de metros daqui, numa zona eucaliptal.
> 
> Cheira intensamente a mato queimado.
> 
> Rajada de *47km/h *de Leste



Raios + Vento moderado + Eucaliptal, estão reunidas as condições para uma mistura explosiva.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jun 2017 às 12:04)

guimeixen disse:


> Se puderes tira fotos.


Dissipou tudo


----------



## smpereira (19 Jun 2017 às 12:08)

Mas tem chovido intensamente, desde que a célula cá chegou, já não torna tão explosivo.
A chuva foi muito forte nos primeiros minutos com algum granizo a mistura e tem-se mantido moderada à bastante tempo, boa rega! 
É  bom para limpar o ambiente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2017 às 12:19)

smpereira disse:


> Mas tem chovido intensamente, desde que a célula cá chegou, já não torna tão explosivo.



Verdade. Por aqui acumulados *1,3mm* 

Rajadas foram aos *55km/h*


----------



## RamalhoMR (19 Jun 2017 às 12:22)

Boas.
Ambiente pesado por Braga. Fumo devido a incêndios, encoberto e ja chegou a trovejar. O vento e quente e sopra com rajadas.
Não sei se efectivamente irá cair alguma coisa mas que nunca tinha visto isto assim....não.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jun 2017 às 12:22)

Também caíram uns pingos por aqui, suficientes para molhar o chão e refrescar um pouco o ambiente.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jun 2017 às 12:34)

Volta a chover moderadamente e cheira bastante a queimado!


----------



## criz0r (19 Jun 2017 às 12:41)

Curiosa a ultima imagem  do SAT24 que mostra a união das duas células situadas junto ao Litoral e no Interior, progredindo depois para as regiões do Minho e Douro Litoral.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jun 2017 às 13:06)

Isto ficou agreste por aqui!! Que ventania!

Muitas nuvens mammatus no céu.


----------



## RamalhoMR (19 Jun 2017 às 13:19)

Chove moderadamente por aqui em Gualtar. O vento esse e que sopra com muita intensidade.a fumarada dos incendios desapareceu.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2017 às 14:50)

Atuais *29,2ºC* e vento moderado com rajadas de ENE.


----------



## Macuser (19 Jun 2017 às 15:05)

RamalhoMR disse:


> Boas.
> Ambiente pesado por Braga. Fumo devido a incêndios, encoberto e ja chegou a trovejar. O vento e quente e sopra com rajadas.
> Não sei se efectivamente irá cair alguma coisa mas que nunca tinha visto isto assim....não.



--------------------

Realmente, tempo esquesito, e mantém-se. 

E para já não vejo jeito de se formar seja o que for, a não ser mais vento.

Muito mau se assim esta nos incêndios.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jun 2017 às 15:58)

Boas.
Ainda bem que hoje há nuvens senão hoje ia perto dos 40º, porque o vento ao contrário dos últimos dias não rodou para noroeste, está ainda de Sul\Sudeste, estão praticamente 30º com o céu muito nublado, se houvesse sol ui...
Amanhã poderá ser o dia mais quente aqui no minho\douro litoral visto prever-se vento de leste ao contrário dos últimos dias, digamos que a vaga de calor extremo passou um pouco ao lado daqui precisamente por causa do vento de noroeste que apareceu sempre, aqui não foi alem dos 35º nestes dias.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2017 às 16:03)

Lestada continua, parece que a onda de calor só chegou aqui hoje.. Sigo com *32,6ºC* e vento moderado de Leste 

Céu com alguma virga. Cheiro a mato queimado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jun 2017 às 16:36)

Sigo com 31,3º, máxima até ao momento e vento de sudeste.


----------



## cookie (19 Jun 2017 às 17:07)

Saí de VC com 24 graus às 9:00 e céu limpo. Na zona de são Mamede céu encoberto e ameaçador. Trovejou pelas 11:30 altura em que choveu e bem. As 12:30 estavam 24 graus. Ao início da tarde novamente subida de temperatura (29 graus) e ar muito abafado. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2017 às 17:16)

Mapa das temperaturas atuais das estações do Wunderground, na zona do Porto 






Atuais *34,5ºC* e vento quente de Leste.


----------



## Snifa (19 Jun 2017 às 17:35)

Boas,

e eu a pensar  que vindo aqui para o Porto ia fugir ao "forno"  de Trás-os Montes, mas não é bem assim, sigo com *33.6ºc*  actuais 

Vento quente, por vezes moderado de E


----------



## Snifa (19 Jun 2017 às 17:45)

Que bafo, e que vento quente, *34.4 ºc* actuais ( máxima do dia)


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2017 às 18:02)

Snifa disse:


> Que bafo, e que vento quente, *34.4 ºc* actuais ( máxima do dia)



Brisa marítima já entrou por aqui, bastante mais fresco .. Sigo com *28,5ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jun 2017 às 19:20)

Boas, 

Seguem aqui duas fotografias da manhã de hoje da trovoada forte que se fez sentir em Avanca, Aveiro.

Espero que gostem 

Visão Este da tempestade


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2017 às 22:14)

Muito quente na rua, com *29,1ºC *e *61% *de humidade 

Vento NE *8km/h*


----------



## cookie (19 Jun 2017 às 22:34)

Há pouco por VC estavam 25 graus. Sempre mais fresco à beira mar.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2017 às 22:47)

Entretanto a temperatura vai subindo...*29,6ºC *

É brutal a quantidade de eficiência térmica que o Vale do Douro consegue ter, mesmo durante a noite* *


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jun 2017 às 00:36)

27°c quase à 1h da manhã mas afinal em que pais estamos!??

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jun 2017 às 09:13)

Por aqui mais uma mínima tropical, 3ª ou 4ª deste evento, com *20,3º*
Por agora sigo já com *27º* e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## cookie (20 Jun 2017 às 09:56)

Por VC há coisa de 30 mins estavam 29 graus. Isto hoje promete...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jun 2017 às 10:04)

10H da manhã e já com 29º, vento fraco de leste. Se se mantiver assim (vento de leste) hoje poderá ser a máxima mais alta que registo neste evento ( até agora foi *35,6º*)


----------



## jonas (20 Jun 2017 às 10:23)

Em Valongo estão 31 graus, segundo o carro.


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jun 2017 às 11:32)

O vento continua de leste\sueste, e por isso a temperatura não pára de subir, sigo já com 32,4º. Se a rotação  do vento para oeste não se der antes das 15\16h vou ter nova máxima do ano.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2017 às 11:37)

Boas,

Mínima tropical de *22,1ºC*
Agora muito calor, sigo com *31,4ºC* e vento fraco de NNE


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jun 2017 às 12:34)

Boa tarde.
O vento continua de leste e portanto a temperatura continua a subir. Faltam menos de 2 graus para atingir a máxima de sábado (máxima do ano até agora)
Sigo com *33,7º*


----------



## darque_viana (20 Jun 2017 às 12:44)

Boa tarde!
Este será sem dúvida o dia mais quente deste evento por cá (valor ultrapassado já de manhã, com 32.7ºC às 11h segundo o IPMA). Para quem está habituado ao ar fresquinho do Atlântico, nota-se bem a diferença 

O IPMA tem, aliás, falhado um pouco as previsões de temperatura para a zona, que até agora praticamente não sentiu os efeitos da onda de calor que tem atravessado o país.
No fim de semana previam mais calor do que aquele que se verificou, ontem e hoje as temperaturas ultrapassam consideravelmente a previsão.


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jun 2017 às 13:38)

O vento agora está variável, por vezes de oeste, por vezes de leste e por isso a temperatura anda num sobe e desce. No entanto em termos de temperatura média este é o dia mais quente do ano, desde as 10h da manhã que a temperatura está acima dos 30º, estando neste momento nos *34,4º*
Máxima até ao momento de *34,7º*


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jun 2017 às 14:15)

Por aqui depois de ter descido com o vento de noroeste, o vento volta a rodar para leste, e sigo com a máxima até agora, *34,9º*
Um dia mesmo muito quente, sem dúvida*.*


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jun 2017 às 15:15)

Nova máxima do ano por aqui, com *35,7º*, que dia quente e não sei se não irá subir ainda mais...


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jun 2017 às 15:23)

*36º*, a vaga de calor chegou hoje aqui, nos dias de maior calor tive 33\34º


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jun 2017 às 18:58)

A máxima por aqui foi de 36,2º, dia muito quente. Neste momento estão 30º, já desce bem devido à rotação do vento para oeste...


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2017 às 20:12)

Boas,

Mais um dia de muito calor, por aqui os extremos foram, mínima de *22,1ºC* e máxima de *31,4ºC* 

Neste momento com o sol tapado de uma grande camada de fumo, dos incêndios da região centro, imagem satélite:





Atuais *25,3ºC* com* 67%* de humidade. Vento fraco de WSW


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jun 2017 às 23:22)

Boa noite, deixo aqui 2 imagens de um raio que atingiu uma árvore na manhã de ontem, na Universidade de Aveiro, pelas 9.20h. Estava dentro de um anfiteatro do CIFOP e mesmo assim fez um grande estrondo. Ouviram-se várias pessoas a gritar inclusive. 








Segundo um relato de um senhor, penso que segurança de algum departamento, o raio chegou a partir ainda um bocado de um degrau em cimento junto à árvore. Curioso também que havia um pára-raios a cerca de 10/15 metros do local onde caiu.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Jun 2017 às 01:33)

thunderboy disse:


> Boa noite, deixo aqui 2 imagens de um raio que atingiu uma árvore na manhã de ontem, na Universidade de Aveiro, pelas 9.20h. Estava dentro de um anfiteatro do CIFOP e mesmo assim fez um grande estrondo. Ouviram-se várias pessoas a gritar inclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por existir pára-raios não quer dizer que a descarga se direccione para lá. Depende de muita coisa, comprimento do traçador, intensidade da descarga, etc.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jun 2017 às 09:05)

Bom dia.

Depois de ter acompanhado a tragédia de Pedrogão, regresso ao vosso convívio.
Efectivamente foram momentos intensos, sempre com aquela atenção que só nós costumamos ter, perguntando que fenómenos potenciaram aquele avançar desmesurado das chamas.

Bem, por cá tivemos muito calor de facto, um pouco menos do que o modelado naqueles 3 dias (6ª, sábado e domingo). Mas os dias de 2ª feira e de ontem foram bem quentes, principalmente *ontem* com os *35,0ºC* de *Tmáx*.
As noites tem sido quentes, com mínimas de cerca de 17ºC (o que para aqui já assumo como "tropicais").
Esta noite tivemos a particularidade de começar a entrar uma brisa fresca, pelas 5h, fazendo-se notar o nevoeiro ao acordar depois das 7h.
Neste momento está o céu parcialmente nublado, com o sol a tentar espreitar.
O vento sopra fraco de N.

*Tactual: 19,5ºC
Hr: 82%*


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Jun 2017 às 10:49)

Bom Dia.
Hoje será um dia ainda com algum calor, mas bem mais moderado.
A temperatura não deverá ir além dos 32\33º por aqui.
Sigo neste momento com *26,3º* e céu limpo.


----------



## cookie (22 Jun 2017 às 12:15)

Em VC pelas 9:00 estavam 20 graus, céu nublado arrisco dizer algum nevoeiro e sensação de ar abafado. De momento ainda céu nublado mas mais claro e 23 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (22 Jun 2017 às 12:29)

Bom dia,
Por ca ceu nublado e 22 graus.
Agora parece estar a abrir


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Jun 2017 às 12:12)

Bom dia.
Por aqui está fresco, 22º neste momento e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## criz0r (23 Jun 2017 às 14:43)

Boas tardes,

Até Domingo estarei a reportar da cidade do Porto. 

De momento, encontro-me a passar junto ás bonitas praias de Espinho.
Dá vontade de ir dar um mergulho .

O dia segue solarengo por aqui com alguma nebulosidade alta a marcar também presença.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nando Costa (23 Jun 2017 às 15:58)

Boa tarde. Está um tempo excelente para os festejos de São João, nem está muito calor, nem está demasiado fresco. Contudo, as já clássicas orvalhadas de São João prometem marcar presença. Estarei por Braga entre hoje e amanhã. Bom São João para todos.


----------



## cookie (24 Jun 2017 às 14:11)

Por VC sol, algum vento que me parecia de noroeste mas era quente por isso não devia ser... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (25 Jun 2017 às 15:37)

Boa tarde, estou em viagem de comboio até Lisboa e neste momento a passar Aveiro, vejo muita escuridão a Sul. 

Vêem-se também algumas torres por entre a virga.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jun 2017 às 16:32)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco de OSO (média).
O sol de vez em quando vai aparecendo.
Não é um dia muito bom para aquecer a água da piscina mas até está razoavelmente boa - os miúdos não (nunca!) se queixam...

*Tactual: 25,9ºC
Hr: 53%*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jun 2017 às 23:32)

Boas,

Vejo bastantes clarões a E/NE porém muito difusos.

Se o céu estivesse limpo talvez desse para ver um belo show dada a frequência elevada das descargas.


----------



## pedro303 (26 Jun 2017 às 08:07)

Bom dia. As 4h30 acho que acordei com um trovão... mas pode ter sido impressão minha....

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jun 2017 às 10:17)

Bom dia.

Os nossos colegas de Trás os Montes devem ter tido um início de noite interessante, com aguaceiros, alguns deles fortes. Mas nós por cá, olhando as previsões, deveríamos ter chuva até agora e nada. Nada!
Raspou...
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco de OSO.
Para amanhã e 4ª deveremos então ter tempo mais fresco e a tal de chuva, essa "senhora" que tanta falta fez na semana passada. Oxalá regue bem esta nossa triste floresta...

*Tactual: 19,2ºC
Hr: 71%*​


----------



## cookie (26 Jun 2017 às 11:06)

por Vila do Conde céu nublado, pelas 9:30 bastante escuro a SW com o vento fraco a intensificar-se. O carro marcava 21 graus, e a sensação era de ar abafado.


----------



## jonas (26 Jun 2017 às 14:06)

Boa tarde,
Céu nublado com algumas abertas e vento de SO.
Vamos ver se chove alguma coisa...


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Jun 2017 às 14:53)

Boa tarde. 
Por aqui boas abertas e sigo com a máxima do dia até agora, 21,7º
Vamos lá ver quanto vai chover esta semana, conto com 10mm mais ou menos


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jun 2017 às 10:43)

Bom dia.
Dia fresco este estão apenas 15,7º e vai chovendo moderado.
Sigo com 1mm acumulado.
Ontem terminei o dia com 1,3mm acumulados.


----------



## jonas (27 Jun 2017 às 10:45)

Bom dia,
Dia fresco por cá, alguns chuviscos dispersos e rajadas de vento.
Céu totalmente encoberto.
Vamos ver se chove qualquer coisa mais aserio


----------



## 1337 (27 Jun 2017 às 11:32)

Era isto que ia chover? Continuo sem ver pinga por aqui, nada acumulado. Então os modelos previam uns 15 mm para hoje e não cai nada? Enfim a minha terra virou mesmo deserto.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jun 2017 às 11:44)

Amanhã deverá chover um pouco mais, por aqui acumulou* 0.5 mm* de madrugada.

20.3 ºc actuais.

Contudo o IPMA prevê precipitação para hoje, e apenas possibilidade de  chuva fraca para Lisboa 

Previsão para 3ª feira, 27.junho.2017

RESUMO:
Precipitação nas regiões Norte e Centro. Pequena descida da
temperatura máxima.

Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, com abertas na região Sul
até ao início da manhã e a partir do meio da tarde.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros nas regiões Norte e Centro, mais
frequentes no litoral, podendo estender-se ao Alto Alentejo.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
por vezes forte (até 40 km/h) nas terras altas, em especial a partir
da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima, em especial nas regiões do
interior.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, com abertas até ao início
da manhã e a partir do meio da tarde.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca ou aguaceiros
fracos no início da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste.

_ESTADO DO MAR:_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17/20ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 23ºC

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Patrícia Gomes

Atualizado a 27 de junho de 2017 às 0:37 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## jonas (27 Jun 2017 às 14:44)

Que ventania!
Rajadas certamente acima dos 60km/h


----------



## GabKoost (27 Jun 2017 às 15:13)

As duas estações mais próximas daqui, distando uma da outra uns meros 10km, reportam os mesmos valores à mesma hora (Quinta da Capela Braga - Esc. Sec. Caldas das Taipas). 10mm acumulados entre as 9 e o meio dia sensivelmente.

As outras à volta andam á volta de 3mm. Suponho que uma boa rega localizada aconteceu por cá! Ainda bem! Estávamos a precisar!


----------



## cookie (27 Jun 2017 às 16:08)

a manhã foi de céu nublado, pelas 9:30 bastante ameaçador até, com o carro a marcar 21 graus.
Por volta da hora de almoço abriu, tendo voltado a encobrir para cair um aguaceiro fraco (tipo morrinha) pelas 14:00. mas logo evaporou e o chão rapidamente secou. nessa altura a temperatura desceu para os 19 graus. Rapidamente parou de chover e a temperatura está agradável, a lembrar um dia de primavera.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Jun 2017 às 18:18)

Dia de chuva fraca, vento fraco!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Jun 2017 às 20:19)

Chove moderado!


----------



## cookie (27 Jun 2017 às 23:06)

Previsão de chuva moderada para a madrugada que se aproxima... A ver vamos. Há pouco fui levar o lixo ao contentor e fui de t-shirt, temperatura agradável com algum vento e uma aberta.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Jun 2017 às 02:14)

Chuva moderada


----------



## jonas (28 Jun 2017 às 07:52)

Choveu bem de noite!


----------



## Snifa (28 Jun 2017 às 08:27)

Bom dia,

*8.2 mm* acumulados de madrugada com chuva por vezes forte ( *50.6 mm/h* de intensidade máxima ) 

De momento sem chuva com 17.7 ºc actuais, vento moderado de Oeste.

Ontem o acumulado ficou nos *1.2 mm*.


----------



## jonas (28 Jun 2017 às 11:27)

Cai mais um aguaceiro!


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Jun 2017 às 11:34)

Bom dia.
Por aqui  este Evento esta a ser bem generoso, ontem acumulei 10mm, hoje sigo ja com 14,2mm
No total do evento sigo com quase 30mm, bem bom...
Por agora abertas e 15,7 graus


----------



## cookie (28 Jun 2017 às 19:37)

Um ou outro aguaceiro durante a tarde. Mas dia maioritariamente solarengo com 22 graus de máxima. Segundo sei na Senhora da Hora pelas 7h manhã estava grande temporal e frio...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jun 2017 às 22:19)

Boa noite.

Por cá ontem de tarde tivemos alguma chuva fraca\chuvisco, intensificando-se à noite - o *acumulado de ontem* foi de *3,0 mm*.
Esta madrugada choveu bem, por vezes moderadamente, o que permitiu um *acumulado* de *21,1 mm*.
Durante o dia tivemos alguns aguaceiros, fracos, não tendo acusado mais precipitação no sensor.
O céu tem-se apresentado muito nublado, e o vento soprou moderado com rajadas.
Temos assim tempo fresco, com sensação de "frescura" aumentada pelo vento. É bom para arrefecer as casas! Já merecíamos...

*Tactual: 14,0ºC
Hr: 76%*​


----------



## qwerl (29 Jun 2017 às 01:12)

Boas

Tenho postado menos mas sempre atento ao que se passa no fórum

Por aqui madrugada/manhã de aguaceiros, um ou outro mais intenso. De tarde esteve céu pouco nublado e um vento fresco, ainda assim pensei que fosse estar pior, quando o sol abria era bem quente

Neste momento *15,0ºC*, mas já estiveram 14,0ºC. Há que aproveitar para arejar as casas, antes da subida de temperatura do fim de semana


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Jun 2017 às 10:45)

Neste momento encontro-me na povoa de varzim e por aqui  que tenha dado conta não choveu de noite.
Por casa sigo com1,5mm acumulados.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Jun 2017 às 13:15)

Aguaceiro bem forte que acaba de cair por aqui!


----------



## jonas (29 Jun 2017 às 16:05)

Boa tarde,
Dia frasquinho com aguaceiros...sabe bem um dia assim.


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Jun 2017 às 20:49)

Boa tarde.
Estive na Póvoa nos últimos dias e praticamente não choveu, enquanto que aqui em casa em Felgueiras caíram mais de 30mm em 3 dias.
Bem bom!
Sigo neste momento com um dia bastante fresco, até algo frio para a época com 12,5º e máxima de apenas 16,7º


----------



## Snifa (29 Jun 2017 às 20:53)

Boas,

tempo fresco para o mês de Junho, sigo com 15.1 ºc ( mínima *14.1 ºc* / máxima *17.8ºc* ) e vento moderado de NW.
Têm caído alguns aguaceiros de curta duração, o acumulado desde as 0 horas está nos* 2.4 mm*


----------



## GabKoost (29 Jun 2017 às 22:30)

Bom evento para a época este, especialmente depois da canícula que se abateu nas semanas passadas!

Fecham-se estes 3 dias com + de 30mm acumulados nas estações em redor.

Espantosa a reacção da vegetação que no espaço de 48h mudou completamente de aspecto. Especial menção para os milhos em fase de germinação ou ainda muito novos nos campos não regados, que se encontravam totalmente "espigados" e amarelados nas extremidades.

Hoje estão viçosos e deram um salto enorme no crescimento. Agora, é aguentar mais secura até Deus querer!


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jun 2017 às 23:07)

Boa noite.

Hoje tivemos alguns aguaceiros, fracos, e tempo fresco.
O *acumulado* de hoje é de *3,3 mm*.
Com isto o mês está com *38,0 mm de acumulado*. Razoável mas bom. 

*Tmín: 12,6ºC
Tmáx: 18,6ºC

Tactual: 13,1ºC
Hr: 75%*​


----------



## cookie (29 Jun 2017 às 23:11)

Por VC dia com alguns aguaceiros, curtos mas moderados. A máxima esteve nos 21 mas sensação térmica desagradável, em particular no fim do dia.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Jun 2017 às 23:47)

Por aqui aguaceiros e sensação térmica baixa.
Sigo o mês com 11mm


----------



## jonas (30 Jun 2017 às 11:04)

Boas,
Hoje o tempo está "melhor", mas espero que ainda possa chover alguma coisa.
Vem ai a 2° vaga de calor, portanto temos que aproveitar o dia de hoje para arejar a casa...


----------



## cookie (30 Jun 2017 às 11:22)

Manhã com céu bastante encoberto, chão molhado e 15 graus às 9:00.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (30 Jun 2017 às 11:23)

jonas disse:


> Boas,
> Hoje o tempo está "melhor", mas espero que ainda possa chover alguma coisa.
> Vem ai a 2° vaga de calor, portanto temos que aproveitar o dia de hoje para arejar a casa...


Em Vila do Conde não me parece que vá haver onda de calor... Dava-me jeito por causa da minha filhota...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (1 Jul 2017 às 19:23)

Dia de sol com vento moderado a forte de NW, bastante desagradável mesmo. 

Edit. Webcam em direto da praia de Azurara. Pena no inverno não funcionar... É só clicar no écran para iniciar transmissão

http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/azurara 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------

